# Competitive dog sports/shows/etc.: closed-door society?



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

There was a thread a week or two ago in which a DFer stated that dog activities are 1) losing popularity and 2) very difficult to get into unless you're born into them. I'm paraphrasing a little here, but that was the gist. 

This idea has sort of been simmering on the back burner of my mind since then. As I stated in that thread, my experience has been quite the opposite, but I'd like to know how typical this is. Are conformation shows and dog sports really closed-door societies? Did you have trouble getting your foot in the door when you were first starting out, or were people welcoming? Could this be venue-specific? Could this be a regional phenomenon?

Just to clarify, I'm not talking about getting into your breed of choice here - just getting into an activity such as agility, flyball, conformation, etc.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

A person's background is irrelevant ... show up with a GOOD DOG, and doors will open.

Well ... a good dog, AND a pocket full o' cash :wof:


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been training and showing for 6-7 years now, just getting serious in the showing in the past 3 years. It hasn't been a problem for me - the hardest part has been finding trainers that I mesh well with and that can train to the level that I want to be competing at. However, people have been very friendly at shows and giving advice, and I'm brand new at agility and it's been going wonderfully there too. 

I think its harder to get into the breed ring because you DO need a good dog, you need money to be able to be successful, and many times you WILL need a professional handler (depending on the breed). However, in performance sports you don't need the best structure, the best looking - and now mixed breeds can compete and for the most part (I'd say 80% of everyone I've met) has been very open to mixed breeds and new A-class competitors who have never done this all before!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I think too many people walk in and expect to be welcomed with open arms. I lucked out because I was able to meet a few people on the Pit Bull Forums and go to a WP that was held by a bunch of them. That WP I earned a LOT of respect from people who were in the breed and sport for many many years (more then I had even been alive) for being a newbie that was able to hold her own, and having a green dog that kicked a lot of seasoned dog's butts. So when it came to the actual UKC pulls (where I've found the drama is as thick as pea soup), I knew one person at the event that could keep me under their arm and help me understand if I had questions. I never needed him, I ended up running into a girl from the forums who recognized Nubs and we ended up becoming fast friends.

Simply put, you can't expect to walk into an event new, and be welcomed with open arms. The first few events you have to earn the respect of those around. Sometimes no matter what, your personality clashes with those in the sport, sometimes you luck out and it doesn't. Earn that respect and quickly people warm up to you. People come and go in these sports in a blink of an eye. In WP, you'll see someone for one day for 3 events and you'll never see them again. You don't want to take that much time to get to know that person. If you start to see the same face for 4 or 5 events in a roll, and you see that dog taking ribbons each time (way past what it takes to just get that first basic title) you'll see people start warming up to you. 

That is at least how I've seen it happen and my experience with how it's been with me. I'm very very very shy and quiet (until you make me mad). People often look at me like I'm stuck up because I don't talk to often until I really get to know you. It's taken me 8 months to get some of the bigger members of the WP club I pull with to come over and introduce themselves to me. They realize I'm not just there for the titles but for the fun of the event and I'll be around for a while so it's worth the time to meet me. Just remember we dog people are weird. Every single one of us!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I just started competing in AAC Agility last year and have found most people very friendly and helpful. I think a lot depends on your attitude. If you talk to people who have been doing it for years they seem more than willing to answer your questions and you can learn so much from them. It never seems to matter how good or bad your dog is, everyone has to start somewhere and dogs are not robots so they all have their good and bad
days.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> Just remember we dog people are weird. Every single one of us!


Very well said!  I've met people who are great and accepting, and people who are just plain grumpy (like a guy at a trial two weeks ago who told us "I have enough people on my Christmas card list already, I don't want to waste my time getting to know new people" Pffft!).

I have no idea about losing popularity since I've only been in the sport for a few years. 

But I found it very easy to get into. I was at the vet with Charlie and there was a lady there who said "you should look into agility, it's really fun." She gave me the website to their club and I was hooked! 

But I think it depends heavily on the resources people have in their area and what kind of training, trainers, clubs, equipment, etc. are available. For example, I moved across the state and here it is much harder to get into agility because we don't have a paid instructor to teach our classes and it's very difficult to get volunteers (who has time?), but OTOH we continually hold multiple levels of rally classes on an ongoing basis. So one place it was easy to get into agility but not rally, here it's the other way around. Maybe it's supply and demand? Who knows?

One thing I did notice, and I don't know if it means anything, but there seemed to be a lot more "older" people at the few obedience and rally trials I've been to. Not trying to offend anyone, but I thought it was odd that there weren't more younger people. I'm 36 and, other than the 2 or 3 junior handlers I've seen, I felt like one of the youngest people out there! I don't know if that means less and less people are getting into the sport so everyone's getting older? Or maybe it means nothing at all! lol


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

The shows I've been to (performance, AKC rally/obedience/agility only), about 10% were snotty (who needs 'em), another 10% were very friendly, and the other 80% of people were neutral. I have no issues being neutral (and kind of prefer it, I don't need nor want to be everybodys best buddy right off the bat). I basically mind my business and don't care if exhibitor #209 does such and such, it's none of my business.



petpeeve said:


> A person's background is irrelevant ... *show up with a GOOD DOG, and doors will open.*
> Well ... a good dog, AND a pocket full o' cash :wof:


True that  Also, to show up with GOOD SPORTSMANSHIP no matter what is imperitive, at least to me, and will get you "in" much quicker with the sane people you probably would want to hang with in the first place. Nothing worse than someone pitching a bloody fit because they "_only_ got a 198.5 in obedience". Geez. Shut up, suck it up, and take the score already, and be courteous to the judge and the other exhibitors. 
A sore loser sucks, but a sore winner is even worse. I met lots of very snooty people at horse shows. It left a bad impression of showing horses in my mind, which is unfortunate because a few bad apples shouldn't ruin a sport, but still. First impressions can last, and if I were in a high-level class and scored poorly I wouldn't want a new person watching me to think I was sour grapes and make a bad impression on the sport, kwim?


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

For the most part people are friendly in my experiences with the excepts of a few. However, timing is everything, trying to talk to someone when they are getting ready to enter the ring soon, while getting their minds wrapped around the job at hand and getting their dog focused is not the time to approach. One person I know, when they are preparing to compete cuts their friends short with a 'Not now' or they just turn away and ignore the person. lol.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I have found the mushing community in the Midwest to be totally welcoming and friendly to newcomers! As long as you demonstrate that you know dogs, have a basic understanding of the commitment the sport requires, and ask lots of questions, I've found that you'll be welcomed with open arms. There are lots of newbie-friendly events designed to bring new folks into the sport, like So Mush to Learn, Mushing Boot Camp, Run what you Bring, Urban Go Dogs, etc. as well as many newbie-friendly clubs. 

This sport definitely requires a mentor to hold your hand and teach you the ropes, not to mention help you find contacts and put out a good word for you here and there. A mentor is also invaluable when you need to learn things like what is the proper heart rate and temperature for a working dog at rest, stopped for a break, while running, etc. Or to teach you how to properly supplement a dog's diet based on your goals, or how to make things like booties and ganglines. I have been very blessed to have found an excellent mentor who has become a very close friend as well. I would never have been this successful without her... she has not only challenged me and my dogs to push ourselves when I was being too conservative, but she has also taught me almost everything I know about running dogs. Her positive and fearless attitude has gone a long way in helping me stay calm and practice the right response when things get a little hairy (LOL - no pun intended!).

So at least in mushing, the community is like a big family. Maybe at races things might get a little heated (I've seen it happen) but everyone is very supportive of newbies overall.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I think that those who show they're committed will be accepted more readily. Like Darkmoon said, there are tons and tons of people who start out, maybe attend a few shows as a spectator, go to some classes, and then drop out. To get friendly with all of them just wouldn't make sense. When I was first starting out, I would usually stand by myself at shows to watch - I saw no point in bothering people while they were showing, or hanging out with their trialing buddies, etc. - even the first few times I volunteered, I had trouble getting myself to mingle with the other people, so I usually just found someone I knew and then asked them what I should do or who I should help.

And it's really got nothing to do with dog people in particular being weird - I think that any group of people, when they're all together around one common hobby, is going to come across as weird. I do think that animal people in general (I did horse shows way back when, too) have a sort of "way" about them and many of them ARE socially awkward with people, but it's just something you have to get used to. There are plenty of good ol' regular people though.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

nekomi said:


> I have found the mushing community in the Midwest to be totally welcoming and friendly to newcomers! As long as you demonstrate that you know dogs, have a basic understanding of the commitment the sport requires, and ask lots of questions, I've found that you'll be welcomed with open arms. There are lots of newbie-friendly events designed to bring new folks into the sport, like So Mush to Learn, Mushing Boot Camp, Run what you Bring, Urban Go Dogs, etc. as well as many newbie-friendly clubs.
> 
> This sport definitely requires a mentor to hold your hand and teach you the ropes, not to mention help you find contacts and put out a good word for you here and there. A mentor is also invaluable when you need to learn things like what is the proper heart rate and temperature for a working dog at rest, stopped for a break, while running, etc. Or to teach you how to properly supplement a dog's diet based on your goals, or how to make things like booties and ganglines. I have been very blessed to have found an excellent mentor who has become a very close friend as well. I would never have been this successful without her... she has not only challenged me and my dogs to push ourselves when I was being too conservative, but she has also taught me almost everything I know about running dogs. Her positive and fearless attitude has gone a long way in helping me stay calm and practice the right response when things get a little hairy (LOL - no pun intended!).
> 
> So at least in mushing, the community is like a big family. Maybe at races things might get a little heated (I've seen it happen) but everyone is very supportive of newbies overall.


 Yes definitely!! I felt very welcome when I first got into this sport 5 years ago. We are like one big family. I had( still have) a mentor who helped me out A LOT!! I would not be where I am today with out her and her husband. Most mushers are happy to help people who have an interest in this sport get on the path to success. One thing about mushers is we LOVE to talk and when the subject involves dogs you can't shut us up!! lol 
I agree with everyone else, that as long as you have the determination, a good attitude then you will be happily welcomed into the world of dog sports.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> (and kind of prefer it, I don't need nor want to be everybodys best buddy right off the bat)


You like your Papillons, but your personality screams German Shepherd xD

Personally, out of all the venues to "get into" I've found agility to be the easiest. They are THE most welcoming people, IME, no matter where I am, trialing or not, agility people are happy to have you. I have not experienced this in any of the other venues.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Xeph said:


> You like your Papillons, but your personality screams German Shepherd xD
> 
> Personally, out of all the venues to "get into" I've found agility to be the easiest. They are THE most welcoming people, IME, no matter where I am, trialing or not, *agility people are happy *to have you. I have not experienced this in any of the other venues.


Yeah agility is obedience on crack which explains why the people are so happy  (jk of course)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

It's really quite true. I love dog sports, but out of all of the ones I've participated in, never do I feel more at home and more welcome than with an agility crowd. Any agility crowd.

Yes, there are crabapples in every venue, but I've found in agility, the fun people far outweigh the super cutthroat competitive people.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

You like your Papillons, but your personality screams German Shepherd xD

*Works for me!!!  *

Personally, out of all the venues to "get into" I've found agility to be the easiest. They are THE most welcoming people, IME, no matter where I am, trialing or not, agility people are happy to have you. I have not experienced this in any of the other venues.

*When I had Auz in rally and was actively trialing, there was a group of people who took me (and my friend, who was also new to trialing) under their wings and they acted like they'd known us all their lives. It was so kind of them, because we were obviously newbs. I've been to agility trials, and there have been a lot of super people there as well. If I want to start a conversation I pick out the people who seem to be doing (whatever sport in question) for the sheer fun of it. I struck up a conversation with a nice lady because I made the comment that her silky terrier was SO cute (he was) and did a wonderful job on the course (he did). People seem a bit more receptive once their run in the ring is over, and you compliment them for a job well done  *


----------

